# ⚠Grace is not settling here in the pound , she is obviously used to a more free enviroment an



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

⚠Grace is not settling here in the pound , she is obviously used to a more free enviroment and does not cope very well being enclosed. She walks well in the lead and just loves the attention and fuss. She is an active girl please give me a forever home


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> ⚠Grace is not settling here in the pound , she is obviously used to a more free enviroment and does not cope very well being enclosed. She walks well in the lead and just loves the attention and fuss. She is an active girl please give me a forever home
> 
> View attachment 295664


----------

